# Wal Mart Employee Has Bad Day . . .



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2015)

I had to bite the bullet and go to wlly world today. They the only ones that carry my brand of test strips. When I walked outside after that horrible experience inside, I heard a crunch and noticed the red truck you see on the right there, slammed up against one of the yellow concrete posts you see burgandy arrow pointing to. I'd walked out right when it happened. I didn't see it but I heard it, and when I looked over toward the noise she was already getting out and walked around to look at what she'd done.

This lady has worked there for years. I sheepishly said "That sucks. Sorry for your bad luck." What I wanted to say is "You've been driving in and out of this parking lot for how many years?" but I bit my tongue. She spun around and got back in her truck and sat there for a minute. I popped my wife's trunk and started loading the other items in the trunk, which I purchased as a result of the subliminal messages they pipe into our heads when we're in there. No one is immune. What am I going to do with 3 cases of Ensure?
Henry and  are not stopping by anytime soon as far as I know.

Anyway, as I shut the trunk lid, I heard her start her truck, rev the engine, and slam it in reverse. I seen it coming a mile away; that white car in the back ground was driving up the lane right as she floored it. I started jumping up and down and yelling and flapping my arms like a mad penguin and so did another man and wife that was happening by. She saw us and slammed on the brakes, but it was too late. She popped the side of that car right as she was coming to a stop. It's a little worse than you can tell.

Now you may be wondering why her truck is parked behind my wife's car. That's because when she hit the white car, she threw it in forward and floored the throttle again. I really thought she was pissed at me for something and was going to try and flatten me. She came to a sudden halt where you see her truck now. She jumped out and looked wild-eyed and hysterical. I said "And you just ran into that guy too!" and pointed to the white car. He was already standing outside his car looking over at us. She said "I did!" I said "You did! Are you having some kind of medical emergency?" I knew she wasn't but I no longer felt protective of her I felt like poking fun at her because she had now pissed ME off by all this erratic behavior in such a short time span, and mostly for scaring the shite out of me by barreling toward me and my wife's car at such a reckless nature and high rate of speed.





I snapped that pic because I had taken my camera to get gas price pics for the other thread, since it was the first time I'd been to town in a while. The gas prices have dropped further than I thought.

I was able to barely squeak by her truck and leave before she came back to clobber me or something for being a smartass all the sudden. That's what she gets for taking advantage of my normally kind nature. Fear the leprechaun lady.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 3, 2015)

I dunno, Does Stupid count as a medical condition? Maybe she was planning to bolt and then realized how many witnesses there were....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2015)

I still say you are missing your calling my brother, you really need to be a writer, it's a god given gift that you have. Kinda seems a shame to waste such a gift..........I'm just sayin.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Fear the leprechaun lady.



Great...now he's referring to himself as female leprechaun....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2015)

I guess they don't call it a Ram for nothin'...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2015)

I think the ensure jokes are way out of line- no wonder she was trying to hit you- It is karma...................

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Kinda seems a shame to waste such a gift..........



I don't agree that I have a gift for writing, but if I do it isn't going to waste. If it brings you a little joy and anyone else, that's enough for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I don't agree that I have a gift for writing, but if I do it isn't going to waste. If it brings you a little joy and anyone else, that's enough for me.


I guess it's just me being selfish and wanting you to right a book, I'd buy it in a heartbeat! You do have a gift for it. You don't give yourself enough credit on your writing talent.jmo, lol. And I do enjoy your little short stories and rants.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I guess it's just me being selfish and wanting you to right a book, I'd buy it in a heartbeat!



Okay let's get me set up with one of those kickstarter accounts and I'll sell a million copies and then move to the south of France and write the book. 

 

What do you want me to write about?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> What do you want me to write about?



Just the usual codswallop...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Just the usual codswallop...



Should be able to great at that he is full of it...........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Okay let's get me set up with one of those kickstarter accounts and I'll sell a million copies and then move to the south of France and write the book.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want me to write about?


Adventure!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe murder mystery based on your recent parking lot experience! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 5, 2015)

What do you want me to write about?[/QUOTE]

How bout female leprechauns !

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Taylormade said:


> If I was guaranteed to see something that intense/exciting/funny/stupid every time I went to a Wal-Mart, I'd be there every day!
> 
> All I seem to get is the stupid.



All we get are the gross crack showing, boobies hanging out and butts so big that they had to go to Omar the tent maker for clothes (sorry our Turkish friend no offense meant) and even then the clothes if you can call them clothes still don't cover the nasty and it takes at least a week to unsee this stuff! " I am with Kevin, I hate going to town and Wally World"


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

Taylormade said:


> If I was guaranteed to see something that intense/exciting/funny/stupid every time I went to a Wal-Mart, I'd be there every day!



I didn't even tell the whole story. This picture was taken literally less than 2 minutes after I left the scene of the crime. I had been parked on the other side of the corner of the store where I have put the green arrow, during my close encounter of the bizarre kind. As I drove over to the Murphy fuel area where this picture was taken, I noticed 2 cars and a cop all together. The drivers were exchanging info and the cop was refereeing; evidently they'd had them a little fender bender as well. Must have been something in the air. I didn't get close enough to try and see any damage to the vehicles because I'm allergic to cops.


----------

